# 661 ? Noble sacrifice - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey kids, starting my newest new job today so comment approval and responses may take a while. 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

ha thats a funny comic


----------

